# Cube Agree GTC Pro or Race wanted



## Christian Dransfield (14 Aug 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to upgrade my Raleigh 80s Banana team bike and have decided to purchase a Cube Agree GTC Pro or Race, after riding 5 mountain stages of the TDF on a Pro! I'm looking for a 60cm frame (I;m 6ft 2 inches... ish), so wondered if anyone knows of any bargains around for one, as they're about to be replaced by the 2013 models I've heard, or if anyone has a second-hand one they'd like to sell.

Any info would be much appreciated!

Christian.


----------



## lordloveaduck (14 Aug 2012)

What's your price range, as i have noticed those bikes are already coming down in price.


----------



## Christian Dransfield (14 Aug 2012)

Hi mate,

As cheap as possible really. I managed to buy a 2011 Cube Agree GTC Race (the blue one anyway) for £900 recently, so around that price would be fantastic, but would save and stretch higher of there's a great deal on a new one.


----------



## p1tse (25 Sep 2012)

Christian Dransfield said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> As cheap as possible really. I managed to buy a 2011 Cube Agree GTC Race (the blue one anyway) for £900 recently, so around that price would be fantastic, but would save and stretch higher of there's a great deal on a new one.



Was that used or sale item?


----------



## Richard Swanney (25 Sep 2012)

I have a new frame but used components 2011 Cube LTD PRO in black and silver for sale looking for around £600


----------



## p1tse (25 Sep 2012)

Richard Swanney said:


> I have a new frame but used components 2011 Cube LTD PRO in black and silver for sale looking for around £600



So what exactly have you got frame, size, year and main components?


----------



## Richard Swanney (25 Sep 2012)

I have a 2011 Cube LTD PRO silver and black 20 inch frame with shimano Deore group set shifter are scuffed a bit from being upside down on Tarmac,Deore Hydraulic brakes Mavic wheels rear needs truing Easton seatpost,Syntace bars,Truative stem,cube grips and saddle the frame was an insurance replacement a very nice bike if you are interested give me your email and I'll post you some good pics


----------



## Richard Swanney (25 Sep 2012)

It's listed on eBay at the moment


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2012)

Christian Dransfield said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my Raleigh 80s Banana team bike and have decided to purchase a Cube Agree GTC Pro or Race


Road bikes ...


Richard Swanney said:


> I have a 2011 Cube LTD PRO ...


Mountain bike!


----------



## p1tse (25 Sep 2012)

Thanks
But as above agree gtc being road bike


----------



## Richard Swanney (26 Sep 2012)

Ah sorry, I new that too and had my stupid head on for a while..........


----------

